# Tough Times In Ag....



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Canceled projects in Iowa....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/monsanto-pioneer-relinquish-iowa-job-creation-tax-credits--naa-associated-press/


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Tax credit of 7.5 mil tax credit for 47 perspective jobs. That's $159,574.47 of gummint money per job. Wonder if they ever got the money, and if so, will they have to pay it back? Or is just another bait n switch for which we are on the hook.

73, Mark


----------

